# Deputy Sheriff Melissa Powers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Melissa Powers



*Monroe County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 22, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years, 7 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 22, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Melissa Powers was killed in a single vehicle automobile accident on U.S. 1 at approximately 10:30 pm.

She was en route to locate another deputy who could not be reached by dispatchers when the crash occurred. She was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to her injuries a short time later. It believed that the deputy she was attempting to locate had switched his radio to another frequency, causing him to be temporarily unreachable.

Deputy Powers had served with the Monroe County Sheriff's Office for almost four years. She is survived by her son and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Monroe County Sheriff's Office
5525 College Road
Key West, FL 33040

Phone: (305) 292-7000

_*Please contact the Monroe County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Powers


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Very Sad...RIP


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Deputy.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------

